# DAEDALUS from Stargate - finished model



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Hi fellows,
finally, I finished the work on the wonderful 1:2500 DAEDALUS model kit. Here are some pics, comments are appreciated:
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Daeadalusstarboard.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Daeadalusport.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Daeadalusback.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Daeadalusfronttop.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/DaeadalusBridgeDecals.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Daeadaluscool.jpg


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Marco, you are _truly_ the master of microscopic detail. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Rattrap said:


> Marco, you are _truly_ the master of microscopic detail. :thumbsup:


:woohoo: Thanks! :wave:


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Excellent as always Marco! I love that ship and I love what you've done with it!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Rattrap said:


> Marco, you are _truly_ the master of microscopic detail. :thumbsup:


I'm forced to agree, you've really raised the bar with this one. Fantastic work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Nova Designs said:


> I'm forced to agree, you've really raised the bar with this one. Fantastic work!:thumbsup:


Thanks!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Phantom6 (May 18, 2009)

Man that is absolutely beautiful! I'm not familiar with scale sizes, how big is it actually?


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Phantom6 said:


> Man that is absolutely beautiful! I'm not familiar with scale sizes, how big is it actually?


Approx. 15 cm long (without the needle in the front).


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Really nice and neat with a cool base too!

Rich


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Sorry, so that's about 6" in length?

Great painting. Where'd you get the base? Did you make that up yourself? If you did, I'm even more impressed.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

MJB said:


> Where'd you get the base? Did you make that up yourself? If you did, I'm even more impressed.


Yes, I made it by myself. The model comes without a base.


----------



## Phantom6 (May 18, 2009)

So, Are these available for purchase somewhere? Are you producing them?


Because that would look great with my (Scale Solutions produced) Atlantis model.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Phantom6 said:


> So, Are these available for purchase somewhere? Are you producing them?
> 
> 
> Because that would look great with my (Scale Solutions produced) Atlantis model.


PM me your email adress, and I`ll send you the high-res file so that you can print the plaque by yourself.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very nice, Marco. Very nice indeed!


----------



## EVIL3 (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh wow!
That look amazing!


----------



## Phantom6 (May 18, 2009)

Marco Scheloske said:


> PM me your email adress, and I`ll send you the high-res file so that you can print the plaque by yourself.



I meant the Model itself. lol.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Phantom6 said:


> I meant the Model itself. lol.


The Daedalus?

Well, it is available in the store form Starship Modeler: http://www.starshipmodeler.biz


----------



## Phantom6 (May 18, 2009)

Aiya! 


I appreciate the detail and hard work but damn that's pricey.


----------



## DaedalusApollo3 (Oct 6, 2010)

I Love It.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Very impressive indeed. Masterful work. :thumbsup:


----------

